# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  For sale Pico 1 Freeform Plus 39 3D Printers in Mumbai, India

## Tsshah

For sale two professional desktop 3D printers
Date of Installation: March 2014 and July 2014
Usage: Approx. 4000 hours on each printer
Manufacturer: Asiga
Model: Pico 1 Freeform Plus 39
Location: Andheri (East), Mumbai, India.
Expected price: US$6,000 CIF each

Build size: 50 x 31.2 x 76 mm
Pixel size: 39 microns
Accuracy: 0.5 pixel per cm
File Inputs: STL & SLC
Layering Fineness: 25 to 100 microns
Condition: Very good
Long life UV LED light source
Full parameter control

Resin Details:
Open Material system. A wide range of materials
from Asiga and third parties.

Contact: Tapan Shah
Numbers: +91-9920945187
Email: tapan.shah@intergold.net

----------

